# Best Way to Fill Gap Around Door



## chuckzwood (Jun 16, 2018)

There's a gap around the basement door, and a good bit of air is coming through it. It varies in width, but it's around .5 inch. I want to seal this, but am not sure the best product to do so (there are quite a few out there :biggrin2.


Any recommendations on best product/method to seal this gap??? Thank you!!!!


----------



## Porsche986S (Dec 10, 2017)

Low expansion foam is what I would use , generally it is labeled as " window and door " foam . It expands enough to fill the gap but doesn't expand enough to rack a window or door frame . At least that's the theory :biggrin2: Other way would be to get foam rope type stuff , this is literally a foam rope and comes in different diameters like 3/8 or 1/2 . Gently push in place and you can then caulk over it . It is in the weatherstripping aisle of any box store or hardware store .


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Put the closed cell backer rod (ropey stuff) in on one side of the opening use the window and door foam from the other side....but do NOT fill the cavity....because it expands big time. Couple of layers will be better. Ron


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

+1 low expansion door and window foam. There is little expansion, so be sure to run the applicator straw to the back of the opening, and layer it out to the front.
This will insure you insulate the entire cavity in lieu of just sealing the outer edge.
Let it cure, and trim off excess.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+2. Foam it.


----------



## chuckzwood (Jun 16, 2018)

Everyone, THANK YOU!!! With the information and recommendations given, I decided to go with the window and door spray foam. I used a whole can, and could immediately feel a difference in the cold air no longer coming in. In 24 hours, the basement is about 3 degrees warmer, so just filling that gap made a great improvement!! 

Thanks again :smile:!!!!


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Another thing you could look at is check the threshold elevation. Usually the threshold will be adjustable. You should see some little plastic caps about the size of a nickle. Pry them off with a pocket knife and there will be a adjusting screw under there. Should be 4 - 5 of them. Turning the screws in will raise the threshold to tighten up the seal.


----------



## Porsche986S (Dec 10, 2017)

Glad it worked , taking the time to seal any basement gaps is worth the effort . The sill plate is a classic leak point as are gaps around windows and doors .


----------

